# Favourite WCA events list



## T1_M0 (May 6, 2017)

I thought it would be fun to know which events other people find fun and which ones boring. Just list your favourite events in the order you find them and include short reasonings for them. At least top-10 would be nice, but of course that's not a requirement, if you for example don't do that much events. I'm starting.

TOP-10
10. *4x4 blindfolded *An event I've just started. It's fun to challenge your brain with it but as I'm still slow and don't do it much, it's not high on the list. It has great potential to climb up though.
9. *Multi-blind *Pretty much the same reasons as with 4bld. Somehow I've found multi little more interesting. Chances are great for it to climb up as well as I get better.
8. *Skewb*
7. *2x2 *So fast event. I can just force myself to turn really fast for the 5 seconds my solves take. That's sometimes fun but I don't think I have an interest to concentrate on 2x2.
6. *3x3 *The event that I just can't do at comps. Tps lacks everytime because I get so nervous. 3x3 is the event where that happens the most. It's much more fun to do at home where you can really just grab it and do even multiple-hour-sessions.
5. *Square-1 *Fun to turn, that's all.
4. *FMC *By doing FMC you really learn how the cube works. You learn new tricks almost at every solve you make. Unlike other events, you can just relax and think about the moves you make. Findind cancellations and skips is super rewarding.
3. *3x3 blindfolded *It takes lots of practice to get good at and is one of the most rewarding events. 3bld pb:s are always great moments.
2. *Pyraminx *At Pyraminx I have my best official ranking measured in percents. Just because of that I like to practice it. Sometimes I get really good solves, sometimes really bad. I have to practice my turning style and learn new methods so maybe I can even go for the podium at my next comp.
1. *4x4 *Even though I definitely don't do 4x4 as much as 3x3, I find it the most interesting event. It has perfect balance between intuition and algorithms. The solves last long enough, but still short enough for me. Bigger cubes I don't really do, but at 4x4 my improvement has been very fast lately.

_______

In addition
11. OH
12. 5x5

I don't care about oh at all, 5x5 is boring. That's a complete list of my wca events. I hope others are interested in sharing their lists as well.


----------



## Rcuber123 (May 6, 2017)

1. FMC: relaxing having a full hour and finding a good solution is so damn satisfying 
2. 2x2: spamming tps is fun sometimes
3. BLD: I'm really bad at it but it's really satisfying to get a success
4. OH: fun seeing how u don't even need your other hand to get good times
5. 3x3: the classic, what's not to like
6. Feet: I barely practiced feet at all in the last 2 years but knowing that u are practicing the weirdest event makes it fun
7. 4x4: an event I recently got into so I'm still pretty bad at it but I'm getting faster everyday
8. Pyra: used to be one of my favorite event but I can't fingertrick it anymore. I have no idea how it happened...
9. Skewb: lol Skewb
10. Mega: can't find the peices for my life


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 6, 2017)

You should make a poll for everyone's favourite events!


----------



## T1_M0 (May 6, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> You should make a poll for everyone's favourite events!


10 is maximum options for that


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 6, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> 10 is maximum options for that


Maybe you could have the type of poll where they can type in an answer, then every so often you could update the results.

That's only if you can be bothered to though.


----------



## asacuber (May 6, 2017)

1. 2x2
2. Skewb
3. Pyra
4. OH 
5. 3x3
6. Squan


----------



## Elo13 (May 6, 2017)

I don't do 5bld, sq-1 or clock (yet).

15. Skewb: boring, don't bother practicing
14. 2x2: see above
13. Pyra: see above
12. 4x4: burnt out bad after practicing only 4x4 for a month
11. mbld: haven't done it enough
10. 4bld: fun but only done it once
9. 5x5: don't like my cyclone boys
8. 6x6: solve is great, hardware isn't
7. OH: pretty fun but i can't do long sessions
6. 7x7: similar to 6x6 but hardware is better
5. 3BLD: lots of fun but improving takes a lot of effort
4. Mega: fun to solve
3. FMC: cool and relaxing
2. 3x3: the classic, can do it at school unlike #1
1. Feet: best event, period. i'm hoping to get near nr by the end of the year


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 6, 2017)

1. 3x3, only event I'm good at other than 2x2
2. 2x2, only event I'm good at other than 3x3
3. 4x4, kinda fun
4. 5x5, kinda fun
5. 7x7, I like doing solves when I get bored
6. Kilominx. (But it's not official!) Yeah idgaf, still kilominx.
7. 6x6, kinda boring
8. Skewb, bad event
9. 3bld, hard event
10. Rubixxxx triiiiangle


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 6, 2017)

10: 6x6, longer then 5x5, shorter the 7x7. Hardware is not that good.
9: 2x2, Luck based, but was my main event for a time. I use Guemond, Ortega, LbL, some CLL and avg sub 5
8: 4x4, Luck based, Ratio of money to budget cube is very high
7: Mega, Color Bld people dream of it in their nightmares
6: Feet. Hard to turn and you need a good TPS to be fast
5: Sq1, Luck based, but Roux is fun to use
4: 3x3, Fun having 3 gen
3: Fmc, take your time
2: Clock, Having a rubiks brand is awesome and not many people do it
1: Oh. I have a good 3x3 To OH ratio.


----------



## YouCubing (May 6, 2017)

uhhh
anyway
18. Pyra because it's bad and tips are bad and i sat on one once
17. 2x2 because it's stupid and getting 4s sucks
16. 5x5 because it's just kind of boring
15. 4x4 because it's also boring
14. OH because it's just a worse version of 3x3
13. 3x3 because it's overrated and also i'm not good at it
12. 6x6 because the hardware makes me want to die
11. Clock because it's just meh but i always dnf in comp
10. Mega because it's pretty neutral
9. 5BLD because i like BLD but i never get successes
8. Skewb because it's fun but i'm still mad that i've podiumed 1st round 3 times in a row but never podiumed in finals
7. Feet because i never practice it so i always do well in comp
6. FMC because i'm not constantly stressed until like 15 minutes left
5. 3BLD because i'm good at it and because BLD is good
4. 4BLD because i'm "good" at it and also memo is just the right length
3. MBLD because it's the one BLD event that i don't constantly dnf
2. 7x7 because idk it's just kind of nice and my wuji makes me happy
1. Squan because it is my child and i will protect it


----------



## One Wheel (May 6, 2017)

I'll leave out the ones I don't know how to do:
1. 4x4
2. 6x6
3. 5x5
4. Megaminx
5. 7x7
6. Feet 
7. FMC
8. 3x3
9. Square-1
10. 3BLD
11. 3x3 OH
12. 2x2
13. Pyraminx
14. Skewb

The top 11 are good. I haven't learned 4BLD or 5BLD yet, but when I do those will definitely bump the bottom 3.


----------



## Malkom (May 6, 2017)

18: FMC because it's boring and I can't focus so I end up watching Bob Ross or something else instead
17-6: I dont care and they're all stupid except maybe 6x6 and 7x7 
5: 4x4 it would be fun if any of the methods actually worked, but since I suck at both Hoya and yau it's just angering. 
4: 3x3 almost fun until my disgusting "finger tricks" and/or broken lookahead ruins everything 
3: OH like 3x3 but I don't get depressed 
2: 5x5 right amount of complexity, time consumption and lookahead
1: Megaminx idk I just got kinda fast and it's neat not to suck at everything


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 7, 2017)

1 - 3BLD because it is obviously the best event, 

2 - MBLD, it's challenging, fun, rewarding and impressive;

3 - 3x3 is alright

4 - Pyra, pretty fun and easy to get good at;

5 - Skewb, same reason as Pyra;

6 - Megaminx, fun but frustratingly long;

7 - OH is nice but eh, not much of an opinion on it. I'm alright at the event but nowhere close to my regular 3x3 times;

96 - Squan should come with a prescription


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 7, 2017)

#1 Kilominx


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 7, 2017)

Out of all events I can do (can't do 4bld or 5bld and I don't have a clock) here's my order. These change a lot as I get interested in different events, however, this is what I generally feel about them.

15: 2x2, it's just dumb
14: Pyraminx, stupid tips
13: Skewb, pretty silly, but its more unique than 2x2 and doesn't have tips.
12: FMC, unique event, but its pretty long.
11: MBLD, good event, I just suck at it.
10: Feet, I also suck at it. Also it's a much better event than people make it out to be.
9: 3BLD, same as multi.
8: OH, I am actually getting into it. it's still a little awkward.
7: Square-1, just a cool event.
6: 3x3, it's the original event, and its fun to do.
5: Megaminx, a lot of pretty colors.
4: 5x5, was my favorite for a while, then I was around 1:45 for a long time. However, I'm starting to improve again.
3: 6x6, fun.
2: 4x4, I can't stop solving this thing.
1: 7x7, because I'm actually getting decent at it. Also, I'm close to beating Shon.

Also, Kilominx is decent and I won't mind if it was WCA, but Master Kilo/Mebiminx is the best non-WCA puzzle.


----------



## Awesomecuber1 (May 7, 2017)

11 - FMC, it's just not that fun to me
10 - 5x5, it's ok but I'm not very good at it
9 - 4x4, same as 5x5
8 - OH, it's kind of akward to turn but I've been improving lately
7 - 2x2, it's fun to slam tps but that's about it
6 - megaminx, it's fun doing repeated f2l 
5 - clock
4 - 3x3, its the classic
3- pyra, it's a pretty short event but still a lot of fun
2 - Square-1, it's a lot of
Fun to solve and improve on
1 - skewb, it's the best event ever


----------



## sqAree (May 7, 2017)

Favourite events (1 = best):

1 - OH, looks cool and elegant and has all the advantages of 3x3
2 - 3x3, perfect balance between short and non-stupid, best hardware thus most enjoyable to turn / solve
3 - 4x4, kind of the same as 3x3, praise the yau method
4 - BLD, very cool and rewarding but very exhausting
5 - MBLD / 4BLD / 5BLD, putting them together cause they're the same, like 3BLD just even more exhausting
6 - FMC, probably the most interesting event of them all with lots of original techniques (I don't get why people in this thread keep calling it "relaxing" lol )
7 - Megaminx, just a bigger 3x3
8 - 5x5, big cubes take ages to solve but not this one

Neutral events (all are neutral, doh):

1 - SQ-1, kinda fun but relies too much on learning loads of algs
2 - Feet, a weird event idea turns into something that's actually fun and makes sense, in the end I'm never motivated to train this though
3 - Clock, while it might be a stupid puzzle it's certainly not a stupid speedsolving event
4 - 2x2, small events are boring and frustrating, but TPS is fun
5 - 7x7, no need to have 6x6s and 7x7s when 5x5 already exists

Hate events (1 = worst)
1 - Pyra, awkward turning / grip, tips suck, can be 1-looked by everyone except me (just evil)
2 - Skewb, same as Pyra but turning is even more awkward
3 - 6x6, worst hardware of all events, pops, parity, takes ages to solve


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 7, 2017)

1. 3x3, duh
2. 4x4, the amount of time it takes to solve is nice. Not too long not too short.
3. Pyraminx, I like that I can see pretty far ahead in inspection. (I suck at 2x2)
4. Feet, fun and I'm 2nd in Oceania. LOL
5. 5x5, has to go fifth.
6. 6x6, has to go sixth.
7. 7x7, has to go seventh.
8. Skewb, I'm okay at it.
9. OH, don't practice much but it's cool.
10. Megaminx, sometimes I love it, sometimes I don't. It's meh.
11. 2x2, I'm just not good at it.
12. BLD, I only practice from time to time just so that I don't forget how to do it.
13. FMC, never practice. Fun to do in comps but otherwise boring.
14. Clock, interesting puzzle, but I honestly don't think it should be an event because it is not a 'twisty' puzzle and does not involve matching up colours.
99. Square-1, I don't want to talk about it, this is why.


----------



## Ksh13 (May 7, 2017)

1-3x3, because it's 3x3
2-OH, it's fun and ZB is very good for it
3-5x5, really get to spam TPS during centers, and edges are cool since there are only 3 to pair up
4-6x6, perfect balance between having some proper centerbuilding and edge pairing, but not taking that long. Parity though
5-4x4, it's fun, 3-2-3, not much else to say
6-2x2, it's like fun but I suck at it
7-Square-1, I find myself just doing Squan so often that it has to be here
8-4BLD, it's fun to get NRs
9-5BLD, it's fun (but not so fun to be 3 wings away from NR), also time consuming
10-Skewb, it's kinda fun but my sledges suck
11-7x7, it takes just a bit too long
12-Pyraminx, fun but tips are bad
13-FMC, it's kinda fun but my blockbuilding skills are awful
14-3BLD, I DNF too often
15-MBLD, DNFing too often in 3BLD doesn't make multi especially fun either
16-Megaminx, ALL THESE COLORS I GET CONFUSED
17-Clock, because clock is dumb
18-Feet, I suck at it and it isn't really fun


----------



## CornerCutter (May 7, 2017)

6. Skewb - Don't like it because hard to finger trick.
5. 3x3OH - Just got to get my fingers faster
4. 4x4 - getting faster
3. 2x2 - CLL I'm coming!
2. Pyraminx - Love it and fast!
1. 3x3 - Fast and fun!


----------



## GenTheThief (May 8, 2017)

Tier 1 - All are amazing events. My favorite depends on which I'm doing the best at at the moment. I've organized them alphabetically to avoid bias. And I can use ZZ on all of them!
Feet - My first top-100 ranking. I've practiced this a lot, but have yet to get an official sub-1 mean.
Megaminx - I invented my own method, and it doesn't take too long. The stages of a solve are just super-extended 3x3, which is also a good event.
OH - Having one hand feels less clumsy. My look ahead is better since there is one less hand obscuring the cube and my TPS is limited. Even so, I feel like I can push TPS while keeping the solve generally smooth.
(Three)x3 - I don't suck too bad, and there is a short amount of time spent on each solve. ZZ F2L is really neat everytime, and being able to solve LL in 1 look is just sooo fun.

Tier 2 - Good events, but I don't practice them much. I enjoy these and would sign up for them at a competition.
FMC - I'm not great at FMC; I just do ZZ solves with the occasional pseudo block. It's nice to have an event based on your solution rather than your time.
BLD - The thrill of pulling of a blindfold and have a solved cube. Edge memo is really fun too.
MBLD - BLD but more BLD. I love using rooms, and I still can't get over how awesome they are.
5x5 - It's large enough to allow mistakes without impacting your time too much, and each stage doesn't drag on forever (cough cough 6x6/7x7 cough).
4BLD - BLD but on a 4x4. Longish, but rewarding in the end.

Tier 2.5 - It's unnoffical, and jaysammy doesn't live in the midwest so I probably won't be able to sign up untill it maybe becomes an official event
Kilominx - I feel like I should put kilo here

Tier 3 - Meh events, organized in order of non-mehness. I might or might not sign up for these at a competition.
Skewb - The different style of cuts are cool, but I don't really like short events. And it's just alg spam.
6x6 - It just draggs onn and ooonnnnnn. Nothing new from 5x5.
5BLD - 4BLD but a bit too long
7x7 - I've done 1 solve with someone else's cube. 9:40 something. Why would anyone ever? It's a 6x6 but just loonggger
Square-1 - Missed a cutoff by like .15, never practiced it again; I forgot parity too. Meh, I don't have anything against the puzzle, but, like 2x2 and skewb, it's just an alg spam event.

Tier 3.5 - IDK
Clock - I don't have one yet. It looks cool I guess; can't be worse than anything in Tier 4.

Tier 4 - The stupid events. Why did I ever sign up for these?
2x2 - It's too short and it's just alg spam and TPS, nothing else. Turning it hard cause it's too small.
4x4 - Eh, I'm not sure why. I just don't like it.
Pyraminx - TIPS = The turnIng on this Puzzle is Stupid. And so was this acronym idc.
Just please no no no


----------



## Meow (May 8, 2017)

I can't do 4 or 5 bld so I'll rank the rest. I do like all events though

16. MBLD: fun concept but I always make some mistake
15: BLD: Im terrible at it but it's fun to see the solved cube.
14. Feet: I always end up DNFing, but it's ok.
13: Skewb: fun but easy to fail
12: Pyra: fun to turn fast
11: Rubiks Clark: Pretty fun, although I don't really practice it, it is somehow my best average ranking besides 2 and 3
10: FMC: finding a ZBLL I know and cancelling moves is always fun. DNFing isn't tho :/
9: Square-1: Fun to twist and spam tps, but parity is dumb
8: One handed: I like how my algs and tricks help me a little more than on 3x3
7: Megtaminx: Gets fun the faster you get but so many LL algs
6: 6x6: Parity is dumb and the hardware isn't as good as 7x7 and 2-5
5. 7x7: very fun, L4E is a pain on it though 
4: 4x4: fun cause it's short and I can tps on it, but parity is dumb
3: 5x5: my favorite big cube and it's not really long or short 
2: 2x2: The one event I am OK at, in my opinion takes a lot more skill than most people think. Also official fails for this event are very frustrating 
1: 3x3: Definitely the best event. It's very fun and satisfying to get faster at. Currently working on ZBLL and getting global sub 8.


----------



## tx789 (May 8, 2017)

Square 1 being the three time national Champian and national record average holder and trying to keep it up.

Megaminx now being afaster speed than I was helps.

7x7 same as above

2x2, pyraminx and skewb I have had the most success at.

3x3 the main event.

For me the events vary over time in the amount I want to do them. Clock is the worst. I can barely do 5 solves without getting bored of it. It is the only event I don't like. BLD is annoying I have something like a 2% success rate over 100 attempts. I have 2 successes at 3bld one offical.


----------



## mark49152 (May 8, 2017)

12=. Squan, mega, pyra, skewb, OH, clock, feet. Can't even hold the things properly let alone solve them.

10=. 6x6, 7x7. Too time consuming and dull. 6x6 slightly less so, but then... pops.

9. 2x2. Makes a good fidget cube at home. In comp it's too short an event to steady the nerves so less enjoyable for me.

8. FMC. Never even tried this but I'm putting it at #8 because I like the idea of it and can imagine I'd enjoy it more than 2x2, if I could find the time.

7. 3x3. Not much to be said. The pub lasagne of WCA events (for non-Brits: think of comfort food, satisfying but unexciting).

6. 5BLD. Challenging but not as enjoyable as other BLD events for me, as it's trickier to handle and lower success rate. Taking off the blindfold and seeing yet another DNF gets tiresome after a while.

4=. 4x4, 5x5. My favourite sighted events. Not too short, and plenty of depth to each solve without being too repetitive or long. I enjoy handling 4x4 a little more than 5x5 but... parity.

1=. 3BLD, 4BLD, MBLD. Can't separate them. At home I prefer practising 3BLD but in comp I prefer the others as 3BLD is a bit too short and the nerves affect my times more.


----------



## AlphaSheep (May 9, 2017)

1. *3x3, 3OH, FMC* - I always feel like practicing these. 
4. *4x4, 5x5, Megaminx, 3BLD,* *Clock*- I enjoy practicing these, but occasionally I'm just not in the mood. 
9. *6x6, 7x7, Square-1, MBLD, Feet *- I enjoy competing in these but don't practice them at home unless there's a comp coming up. 
14. *2x2, Pyraminx, Skewb* - Stupid wastes of time. I'm not even sure why I bother with these. 
17. *4BLD, 5BLD* - Haven't had the time to learn these yet.


----------



## AidanNoogie (May 17, 2017)

7. Pyraminx not fast and don't enjoy it
6. Skewb it's ok I guess 
5. 3x3 OH - solving with one hand is cooler than two! Right? Lol
4. 5x5 - just started a week ago!
3. 4x4 - fun improving
2. 2x2 - fast and easy solves
1. 3x3 - duh


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 30, 2017)

Now that I've been doing all the events for some time, I'll share my opinion of them. It was fun to look at my first post now.

1. 3BLD, 4BLD, MBLD - Can't decide between them. Multi is so rewarding and imo easiest to get an nr or generally success at comps. However it's sometimes hard to find time for practising. 4bld and 3bld are just fun, 4bld is maybe a bit more interesting. Also podiums in blind events are usually fairly easy (too few people do them :/).
4. Pyraminx - Nice bit of things to learn to become fast. Easiest to get good at (by rankings).
5. 4x4 - Long enough and short enough to be really interesting.
6. 3x3 - Enjoying it more and more.
7. 5x5 - Brings new things to 4x4. Bigger cubes start to get boring.
8. Square-1 - Really fun to turn. Very algorithm based, but it's awesome when your fingers start finding them automatically.
9. FMC - Either super frustrating or super rewarding in the end. Too few competitors, at least in our comps most of the time you win just by getting a mean.
10. 2x2, Skewb, Megaminx, OH, Feet - Don't really care about them. Sometimes they are fun and I might do long sessions with one.
15. 5BLD - I hate turning the inner layers, I almost always do mistakes when trying not to be super slow.
16. 6x6 - Faster than 7x7. I basically practice 'cause it's cool to complete all events and matching the cutoffs needs lots of practice.
17. Clock - Don't even own one. I've tried it for 30 solves. That was pretty fun but I guess it'd get boring when practising a lot.
18. 7x7 - Boring. I basically practice 'cause it's cool to complete all events and matching the cutoffs needs lots of practice.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 30, 2017)

It'd be interesting to see how my opinion changes in the future.

18. Clock - Just never do it, I have no motivation.
17. 3x3 With Feet - Hardly do it, haven't found any particular enjoyment.
16. Skewb - I've always disliked this event, it's pretty weird.
15. 5BLD - Still can't do it but it's better than those last 3.
14. FMC - Seems like a decent event but I can't get myself to practice :/
13. 4BLD - Haven't yet had a success but I've learned and it's quite the challenge.
12. Megaminx - When I get into it, it's fun. But sometimes I don't practice for ages.
11. 7x7 - Fun but when I'm feeling like something slow.
10. 2x2 - Enjoy seeing the big averages go down.
9. 6x6 - Like 7x7 but shorter and better.
8. Square-1 - Fun to solve on but I'm not super fast.
7. 3x3 OH - Really cool event because you improve without doing it.
6. Pyraminx - Only Fun because I'm actually decent at it according to rankings.
5. 5x5 - Right in the middle between a big cube and 3x3, really fun.
4. MBLD - Love the challenge and although it takes time, I like practising memo.
3. 3BLD - Awesome but my accuracy sucks. I need to change that and then I'll really enjoy the event.
2. 4x4 - Event I'm decent at and have personal slight modifications to yau. Really love seeing the improvement.
1. 3x3 - Always find myself solving 3x3, I always aim to improve and be good one day.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 30, 2017)

10. Megaminx. Complete garbage, can't even solve it anymore.
9. 6x6. Takes to long, very tedious.
NOTE: These are the events I actually practice and enjoy. Those last two were just place holders.
8. 5x5. Very nice, and building the edges is fun, but I prefer small cubes.
7. Pyraminx. This used to be my favorite event, but I don't do it much anymore, but still a very fun puzzle to solve.
6. Square-one. Same as pyraminx.
5. 3x3 OH: these days I find myself solving OH more and more, and I like the challenge of getting sub-30.
4. Skewb: This used to be my least favorite, but then I got some good skewbs, and this quickly became one of my favorite events.
3. 4x4. I absolutely love to solve 4x4, and I love the yau method. I like it even more now that I am sub-1. 
2. 2x2. I just lenjoy this event so much. The chuwen is great, and I like how it only takes like 3 seconds to solve is.
1. 3x3. I love to solve 3x3 so much. I love the fast 6 second F2L of CFOP, and sub-10 is a great barrier to cross. I like it even more now that my ao50 is sub-10.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Jun 30, 2017)

1. 5BLD: Very awarding event and I feel like I have a lot of potential in it
2. Multi: In any given month this can easily overtake 5BLD as my favorite its just hard to find time/motivation to practice
3. Feet: fun event that's always good for a podium.
4. Mega: In my 10 years of cubing this has always been a staple at the top of my list. I like the way it rewards look ahead and efficiency over algorithms and tps.
5. 4BLD: its less rewarding than 5BLD and Multi but still fun.
6. 5x5: similar to mega in how it rewards look ahead and efficiency over high tps.
7. 4x4: similar to 5x5 I'm just less consistent at it so its gets annoying some times
8. Pyra: the only short event I like to practice because its not as algorithmic as the others
9. OH: just a fun event to practice casually
10. FMC: fun way to kill an hour
11. 3x3: too main stream for my hipster lifestyle.
12. 6x6: similar to 5x5 but it's a bit long and tedious.
13. 7x7: similar to 6x6 except longer and tediouser.
14. Skewb: less glorified version of pyra. It's also harder for me to look ahead on it.
15. 2x2: too many algorithms.
16. Clock: Every time I want to get into clock I remember I don't have a good clock so I don't.
17. Square-1: I used to like this event but then I remembered to hate it
18. 3BLD: By far the worst event


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 30, 2017)

I got a clock recently and I like it better than 2x2 Pyra and Skewb. I'll probably re order my event list when I get somewhat decent at every event


----------



## VenomCubing (Jun 30, 2017)

4: 2x2. There isn't anything I don't like about 2x2, but my other puzzles are much more fun to solve.
3: Pyraminx. I don't even have a pyraminx yet, (one is coming in the mail as of this post,) but once I start solving one I just can't stop! It's a highly addicting puzzle.
2: Skewb. I just really like skewb, and I have no clue why.
1: 3x3. I can't find anything wrong with this. I could solve 3x3 as my only source of entertainment.

(If you're wondering why I only have these four up here, it is because I don't really care for big cubes, and I don't have any of the other puzzles. (including big cubes.) I hate OH, suck at FMC, and 3x3 with feet is an abombination to society in my opinion.)


----------



## Hssandwich (Jun 30, 2017)

=1 Skewb, used to hold the NR and one of the few events that I practiced a few years ago
=1 Pyraminx, same as skewb, but I still hold the NR ^-^
=1 FMC, fun, but it can be stressful sometimes. Just like pyra and skewb, I have a chance of breaking the NR
4 Square-1, I don't practice as much because my cube sucks, but it's still a good event
5 2x2, another short and easy event 
6 3x3, TBH one of the few events I practice a lot
7 4BLD, totally the best BLD event
8 Megaminx, I have been practicing a lot recently, so it's better than I thought it was
9 3BLD decent
10 4x4, a bit boring
11 5x5, boring
12 Feet, silly event; I still practice it a bit
13 5BLD, ok event
14 MBLD, takes too long and requires too much effort
15 7x7, takes too long too
16 6x6, I still only have a shengshou, so I haven't done any non-official solves in almost a year
17 OH, completely pointless event


----------



## Cale S (Jul 1, 2017)

5BLD - comfortable amount of memo, fast paced but still time for lots of review, then different types of comms used
FMC - the only event that takes actual solving knowledge, allows for creativity
skewb - learning 50+ algs and occasional 1-looks are cool
3x3 - lots of techniques used for all parts of the solve: xcross blockbuilding or preserving pairs, planning first pair in inspection, F2L lookahead, ZBLS and edge orientation, OLS tricks, COLL/OLLCP, ZBLL/1LLL, etc.
4BLD - like 5BLD but less fun
5x5 - a big cube without being too big, Hoya is fun
4x4 - smaller than 5x5 and needs faster lookahead, Hoya is fun
2x2 - tests recognition speed and TPS, also knowledge of algs and use of inspection
3BLD - fast paced BLD events and knowing all of 3style is actually important
MBLD - too much effort
square-1 - mostly case recognition
6x6 - pretty big cube, Hoya is fun
mega - just a bigger 3x3 with impossible lookahead and too many LL cases
7x7 - too big of a cube, Hoya is less fun
pyra - lots of cool methods but I don't know any of the common ones
feet - why (but it does test efficiency)
clock - why
OH - grrr


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Jul 1, 2017)

Cale S said:


> 5BLD - comfortable amount of memo, fast paced but still time for lots of review, then different types of comms used
> FMC - the only event that takes actual solving knowledge, allows for creativity
> skewb - learning 50+ algs and occasional 1-looks are cool
> 3x3 - lots of techniques used for all parts of the solve: xcross blockbuilding or preserving pairs, planning first pair in inspection, F2L lookahead, ZBLS and edge orientation, OLS tricks, COLL/OLLCP, ZBLL/1LLL, etc.
> ...


you forgot 3BLD


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 1, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> 3BLD


is lame. (like all other blind events)


----------



## Micah Walker (Jul 1, 2017)

`10- squan: kind of dumb but still fun
9-skewb: fun sometimes
8-pyraminx: would be number 3 if not for the tips!
7-2x2: because I know cll
6-6x6: lots of intuition involved 
5-4x4: just straight up fun 
4-megaminx: fun to get faster at
3-5x5 because 5-yau is just really awesome!!
2-3x3 It's really fun to practice and get faster
1-OH: It's like 3x3 but also with a penalty that you have to overcome


----------



## T1_M0 (Sep 26, 2017)

I've got decent (okay, not fooling anyone, really I suck) at every event, now my list starts to get clearer.

1. MBLD, 3BLD, 4BLD // Still can't decide betweem them. I've begun to like every one of them more and more. My goals: NR in MBLD and NR3 in 4BLD by Finnish Championship.
4. Pyraminx // My times have dropped tremendously, that motivates me to practice. WR100 by the end of the year?
5. 4x4 // Should practice more, I really enjoy it
6. FMC // Should learn more insertions and I could get good at it
7. 3x3 // Yes it's fun
8. Clock // Trying hard to get sub-10 and below
9. Square-1 // Fun to turn, but too much lockups. Sub-20 is possible if I found time to practice
10. Skewb // can be fun
11. OH // did somewhat decent overall PBs officially and decided: hey, this is actually pretty fun
12. Feet // There are times I enjoy it and practice a ton - then there are times like now, when I haven't practised at all
13. 2x2 // I suck at it
14. 5x5 // nah
15. 6x6 // double-nah
16. 7x7 // triple-nah
17. Megaminx // terrible
18. 5BLD // hate it so much


----------



## YTCuber (Sep 26, 2017)

1. 2x2
2. Skewb
3. 3x3
4. 5x5
5. Onehanded
6. 4x4
8. 6x6
9. Pyraminx
10. 7x7
11. 3BLD
12. FMC
13. Megaminx
14. Square-1
15. 4BLD
16. 5BLD
17. MBLD
18. Feet
19. Clock


----------



## DGCubes (Sep 26, 2017)

YTCuber said:


> 1. 2x2
> 2. Skewb
> 3. 3x3
> 4. 5x5
> ...



So... what's your 7th favorite?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 26, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> So... what's your 7th favorite?


I was trying to figure out why there where 19 events with every event only listed once lol.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Sep 27, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> So... what's your 7th favorite?


Ghost cube. Isn't it obvious? (Yes, it's not a WCA event yet, but I'm sure it could be one day when the popularity of one of the other puzzles dies off)


----------



## applezfall (Sep 27, 2017)

1.pyraminx-I am pretty good at it I started practicing after I got nr at my second comp
2.2x2-same reason as pyra+I like how fast it is
3.3x3-I got addicted to 3x3 after switching to the valk and roux
4.squan-its fun 
5.4x4-I like my 4x4 and its fun to practice
6.skewb-I dont care lol I just do solves
7.5x5-I find it boring to scramble but its fun to solve but dont have time now
8.mega-its fun but you need good lighting or its hard to look ahead
9.oh-itss meh
10.bld-I like it
11.feet-I find it hard but I like it
12.fmc-its boring
this are all the events I do/I have (I dont own a 6x6,7x7,clock and cant do big blind)


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 27, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> So... what's your 7th favorite?



Silly me spent 30 seconds looking for an event that wasn't an official event instead of looking at the numbers


----------



## Elo13 (Sep 27, 2017)

Thought I'd revisit this, as my opinions have changed quite a bit.

I still don't do 5BLD, clock or sq-1(I've ordered one though)

15. Skewb: boring, don't bother practicing
14. 2x2: see above
13. Pyra: see above
12. 4BLD: too lazy to practice
11. MBLD: see above
10. 3BLD: idk why but i've gotten bored of it
9. FMC: cool but takes too long
8. 6x6: solve is great, hardware isn't
7. 7x7: similar to 6x6 but hardware is better
6. 5x5: shorter than 6x6, yau works better
5. Mega: very fun solve, turning is fun
4. 3x3: the classic
3. 4x4: magnetized my cangfeng recently and started practicing again
2. OH: turning one handed is so much fun, lookahead is quite easy
1. Feet: tons of fun, i'm actually getting decent at it


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 11, 2018)

Once again (it's so fun to compare with my older lists)

1. Multi-blind // The event I do well in (NR holder and reasonable chance to podium in Euros for example). Chasing a high world rank motivates me practicing.
2. OH // Had an arm sling for a month, what a surprise that I started practicing OH during that time. I got tremendously faster and started to like the event.
3. 5BLD // By practicing multi, I was able to get fast in 5BLD with very few solves. NR speed is close, on the other hand my success rates are awful.
4. 4BLD // Doesn't require much time to practice, learning more advanced tricks is always fun.
5. 3BLD // Why not
6. 6x6 // My favourite big cube really, centers are much more pleasant to build than in odd layered cubes.
7. FMC // Still finding it relaxing to grab a few cubes, a pen and spend an hour with fmc. I need to learn more techniques to get better.
8. 4x4 // Staying the same, haven't practiced much lately
9. Clock // Hmm... kinda fun, easy to podium
10. Pyraminx // I'm finding it really difficult getting faster at the moment. My biggest issues are with my turning style (turning faster means lockups)
11. 5x5 // Faster 6x6, a bit less interesting
12. Feet // There's some potential, just need to practice a bit
13. Megaminx // Too annoying to turn, always turning sides I'm not supposed to
14. 3x3 // Stuck
15. Square-1 // Needs constant practicing to keep all the algs fresh (they are VERY easily forgotten). I haven't done it in couple months, let's see when I'll refresh (I'm not happy at all with my current official results).
16. 7x7 // I'm so sloooowww
17. 2x2 // Nah
18. Skewb // Haven't practiced since last autumn


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Apr 12, 2018)

1. 3x3 // the event I put the most time into
2. Megaminx // started practicing seriously a couple days ago, lots of improvement so far
3. Pyraminx // dumb but I'm half decent at it, probably will go down soon
4. 3bld // I can never consistently practice but it's fun when I do
5. 4x4 // doesn't take too much time 
6. OH // decent
7. Skewb // not much to say, it's ok
8. Square-1 // just got a volt, might start practicing
9. 5x5 // can't seem to improve, no motivation 
10. 2x2 // is dumb
11. 6x6 // I'm actual garbage at this


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 12, 2018)

1. 3
2. OH
3. FMC
4. 4
5. mega
6. 6
7. 5
8. 3BLD
9. 7
10. squan
11. 2
12. skewb
13. feet

I actually don't know if I want to put FMC so high up. On one hand, it's the only event where I have a two-digit world ranking. On the other hand, practising takes so much time.


----------



## ToastasaurusCuber (Apr 13, 2018)

7- Megaminx - I don't really practice
6- Pryaminx- Hard to hold and I don't practice
5- 5x5- I only recently go one and it's meh
4- 2x2- I use LBL and I don't really practice
3- 4x4- My best cube larger than 3x3
2- 3x3 OH- It's fun to practice and I can improve pretty quickly
1- 3x3 - My best event. It's fun and it's fun to learn.


----------



## Megaminxer (Apr 19, 2018)

1. Megaminx: God created megaminx to train the faithful (PM me if you get the reference)
2. 3x3x3 Because 3x3x3
3. Square-1 Because fun turning style and cool shapes
4. Pyra because Egyptology is my thing and 1 looking a puzzle is fun, also fun turning
5. 5x5x5 Only good big cube because centers and quick+freeslicing and only one parity
6. 5BLD because it's super fun
7. 3BLD because it's small 5BLD
8. Skewb: Pyra but a cube cube kind of fun sledgehammers are fun
9. 7x7x7 too big but fun to show off
10. 2x2x2 fun to solve, no impressiveness and horrible luck+alg based event.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 20, 2018)

Of the events I have my PB's recorded for (aka all the ones in my PB list in my signature):

1) Square-1. My favorite event at the moment, it's super fun! And I have lots to improve on so I can only get (a lot) faster from here. It's fun to turn and fun to solve, and the Volt MS is a super good cube.
2) 4x4. Pretty fun, I have a lot to improve on (I average just under 1 minute), but I don't practice much.
3) 3x3. I've gotten kind of sick of this, but I prefer it over the events under this. Definitely the event I'm fastest at though (relatively).
4) 5x5: Takes a lil while (~2.5 minutes), but pretty fun.
5) 2x2: it's fun, but I don't have any desire to really improve, but practicing is fun sometimes.
6) 3x3 OH: 3x3 but with a twist, so it's okay I guess. I rarely practice though and when I do it's only a handful of solves.
7) Skewb. Fun, quick, but I don't have any desire to try and improve, just like 2x2. I rarely practice.
8) Pyraminx. This event is okay? I've got nothing against it but it isn't my thing.
9) 6x6: It isn't obnoxiously long but it does take a while, if I had one at the moment I'd do solves every now and then.
10) 3BLD: I'm bad at it and I don't enjoy memoing, but the solving stage is fun.
11) Megaminx. I never practice and it's just a longer 3x3 IMO. ALSO finding pieces is difficult.
12) MBLD: Just BLD but longer and worse (as in longer and harder for me) memo. The solving stage isn't as fun as regular 3BLD cause you gotta remember more.
13) 7x7: Takes too long, just a worse 5x5.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 20, 2018)

Aerma said:


> 4) Takes a lil while (~2.5 minutes), but pretty fun.


I assume that you are referring to 5x5, based off of what you say in regards to 7x7, Right?


----------



## Hazel (Apr 20, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I assume that you are referring to 5x5, based off of what you say in regards to 7x7, Right?


Oh yeah, thanks for catching that! I've fixed it


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 20, 2018)

Well it is really hard for me to decide on a order of my favorite events to least favorite because I really like all of them hence why I do them all. But I will list all the events for now in the order that I am practicing/enjoying a bit more right now then the other events.
(1) 2x2 I am learning EG-1 right now with @Duncan Bannon and I am hoping to finish all the algs for it, in the next week and a half. Hence why it is first in the list.
(2) Clock. I have really been enjoying it and I want and get sub globally 9 before my next competition.
(3) 5x5 - 7x7 Since I have been practicing and enjoying all three of them about equally I have them ranked together.
(4) 3x3 Feet I have really been enjoying this event especially since I would like to get SR for it next month.
(5) Megaminx There is a friend that I know and will be competing against next month and for a while now I have really wanted to beat him in Megaminx , hence why I have been practicing it a lot lately.
(6) Pyraminx, Square 1 and Skewb All really fun and I would like to try and get SR in Skewb and Square 1, and if I can Pyraminx as well, but the others first.
(7) All BLD events meaning 3x3, 4x4, 5x5 and 3x3 MBLD. SR is calling me in all those events and I hope to get them soon.
(8) 3x3 OH Now that I am almost globally sub 20, I have been pretty motivated to get there. Also, you are never going to guess what I am about to say, Yep you guessed it, get SR.
(9) 4x4 I have really enjoyed it and since I just realized that I have a change of getting in the top 5 (as of now) at my next competition, I am all the more motivated to get that.
(10) 3x3 and 3x3 FMC The only reason that I have these events at the bottom is because I have not practiced it as much as the others events, not because I do not like the events.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 20, 2018)

1. 3x3
2. 2x2
3. Pyraminx
4. Skewb
5. 4x4
6. OH
7. Megaminx
8. 5x5
9. Squan
10. 3bld
11. 6x6
12. 7x7
13. FMC
14. WF
15. clock
16. 4bld
17. 5bld
18. Mbld


----------



## asacuber (Apr 20, 2018)

Rank-Reason-Avg
15. 7x7- centers are just so irritating and its just so long for me- 9-10 min
14. 3BLD- i don't do it much, but my accuracy rate doesn't really suck at all so yeah - 8-12 min
However im pretty slow and cycle breaks are irritating
13. 6x6- kinda meh, slightly better 7x7 imo - 4:20 blaze it
12. 5x5- lookahead is kinda slow but hoya can be fun sometimes- 1:58
11. Clock- Fun but i cant seem to motivate myself to practice. also my thumbs hurt sometimes :/- 13-14
10. Megaminx- decent event, really want to improve tho- 1:37
9. 4x4- Not much to say, I'm improving so yea- 49-52
8. Feet- Fun event, good singles are soo satisfying- 1:20
7. Squan- Its really good when the algs flow well - 17-20
6. Pyra- I like this, wanna learn full topfirst even tho my main method is v first. Tips will always remain a nuisance so matter what lol- 4.3-4.8
5. FMC- fun event, my results at nats last year motivated me to practice- 35-40
4. OH- 2 gen LL <3- 18-19
3. 2x2- My best event, but its ranked 3rd cuz its stressful and i cant got good big and official avgs no matter what(hope to defy this in the coming weeks/days )- 1.8-2.2
2. 3x3- The classic. Also im improving! - 10.3-10.7
1. Skewb- Wow. This came at number 1 xD. Im learning algs/ also nice flowing solves are fun- flat 4


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 20, 2018)

I don't do many events, but here's my list anyway:

1: OH. I love OH turning, and it's a bit easier for me than 3x3 since I practice OH so much.
2: 3x3. It's 3x3, need I say more?
3: 5x5. It's the perfect amount of solving; not too long, and not too short.
4: 3Bld. It's very satisfying to take off a blindfold and see a solved cube.
5: 4x4. Not a big fan of it, but it's nice to pick up and solve when I need something I bit longer than a 3x3.
6: Skewb. Kinda scramble dependent like 2x2, but doing algs is fun.
7: 2x2. Don't really like it, it's too scramble dependent for my taste.
8: Pyraminx. See 2x2.^^
9: Square-1. I love the turning, but it's this far down because I don't practice it that much.
10: Megaminx. Just a long 3x3 solve, it would be higher on the list if I had a good mega.


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 24, 2018)

First of all, I do not do 7x7 and big blinds. I know how to do 3BLD but I have no successes on record at the moment.

13. FMC. Doesn’t make sense to me and is just too long. I’ll only do it in comp.

12. BLD. The only reason this is so low is cause I don’t have a success and it’s slow. 

11. 6x6. It’s just slow and hardware is really bad right now. Average 7-8 mins

10. Pyra. I’m okay at this but the tips are the most annoying thing in existence. I’ll learn full L4E soon. If anyone has a good tutorial link me. (DG please healp thx) Average around 9-10 seconds 

9. 5x5. Yes. I like an event that I’m awfully slow at more than I do Pyra. My centers are really good but what kills me in a solve is my edge pairing. Average around 3:30 or so I don’t know 

8. Clock. Fun but too non trivial. Hardware is also really bad at the moment. I average around 20 aiming to get 15 soon. 

7. Mega. Reminds me of 3x3 but with more pieces. Look ahead is a pain but I like the solve. I average around 3 minutes, almost sub 2.

6. Plugging in 2x2. Basically just alg cancels and I don’t even know CLL. I’m going to learn soon, don’t worry. I average 5.

5. is 3x3 OH. It’s basically just handicapped 3x3, which is one of my favorites. It’s actually kinda fun to turn with just one hand and I really enjoy it. I average around 30

4. corresponds with the number, it’s 4x4. I also enjoy this event. It’s satisfying to do 3-2-3 and make half centers. Ending it off with a partial 3x3 makes it a nice solve. I average 1:10

3. Is Square 1. This is an event that I’m starting to practice much more than usual, and I’m almost done learning full CP and am about to start learning more cubeshapes and full EO. (L case and line for example and better one-one) It’s really fun to launch our parity as fast as you possibly can western style. I average 40.

2 is Skewb. It’s fun knocking a few polish sledges and slamming the timer. To end pff a fast solve. I average 6. 

1 is the 3x3. Just a classic and fun event, and still fun to solve to this day. I average 17


----------



## trumpetgy (Jul 6, 2018)

10. Megaminx. Used to love this event but it started to become boring after a while
9. Square-1. Same reason as megaminx
8. OH. Sometimes I'll do this event, but just at home. I'm no good at it anyway
7. FMC. I just do this event to try and break PBs
6. Pyraminx. It's okay. Don't really care on getting faster
5. 2x2. I like this event, and do it sometimes at home
4. 3BLD. I think this would be my best event, but it gets boring after 10 solves or so. I average around 3 minutes.
3. Multiblind. This event challenges my memory and I love to get sucesses and try hard to
2. 4x4. I've gotten into this event a lot recently, it's the one I've been practicing the most, and it's not too long nor too short
1. 3x3. The classic. What is there not to like

* I don't have a Skewb or a 5x5, but I bet those would be really fun


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jul 7, 2018)

3x3, 2x2, skewb, pyra, oh, kilo
6. Square-1
I used to really like it and then I realized that I was slow as a snail trying to run against a moving walkway going the other direction at an airport. I stopped practicing and forgot the parity alg and couldn't bring myself to re-learn it, much less practice.

5. OH
pros: ???
cons: your pinky hurts after you solve
im so slow
how do you do it with you're non-dominant hand like what ???

4. 4x4
Ironic that 4x4 is in 4th place.
I'm so slow, and practicing is boring. Finding edges while edge pairing is so tiring cos you do so many cube rotations.

3. Pyraminx
I'm pretty ok at it, just that it's a weird shape and I hate regripping to turn tips.

2. Skewb
its p cool

1. 2x2 and 3x3
Both of them are super cool.
2x2: I'm actually kinda decent, my unofficial PB (1.49) would make me 642 in the world, and I'm kinda proud!! i like that it's super easy to be fast and it's super fun to solve

3x3: I really like this event, I just really get discouraged because i can never get consistently sub-20 and i see people turning really slowly become sub-20


----------



## ARobey (Jul 7, 2018)

1. 7x7 Takes longer, but there is more room for error and you can turn super fast
2. Megaminx love my X-man Galaxy
3. 4x4 Quick event but doesn't go by too fast
4. 5x5 like a mini 7x7
5. 3x3 just the classic event
6. OH fun to turn faster
7. Pyraminx fun quick and easy
8. Square-1 its okay
9. Skewb fun, but too many algs
10. Clock kind of stupid but easy to get fast at
11. 4 blind fun challenge
12. MBLD should be in a worlds most satisfying video
13. 3 blind easy to get success at, but still kind of annoying
14. 2x2 too many algs
15. 6x6 too much parity 
16. 5 blind takes so long with little success rate
17. Feet its too hard to turn cube with your feet
18. FMC Takes too long and gets really boring


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jul 8, 2018)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> 1. 3x3 // the event I put the most time into
> 2. Megaminx // started practicing seriously a couple days ago, lots of improvement so far
> 3. Pyraminx // dumb but I'm half decent at it, probably will go down soon
> 4. 3bld // I can never consistently practice but it's fun when I do
> ...


1. 3x3: still the only event I can practice for long periods of time, but I need to fix my terrible habits
2. 3bld: fun, getting sub 2:00s is cool
3. Square-1: cool event, but parity is annoying
4. OH: pretty good
5-9. Pyra, mega, 5x5, 2x2, multi: in no particular order, ok events that I sometimes practice
10. Skewb: meh
11. 4x4: idk it's just not good
12. FMC: takes too long and I'm bad at it
13. 6x6: ew hardware and too much parity


----------



## leudcfa (Jul 8, 2018)

1. Megaminx
2. 6x6
3. 3x3
4. 3x3 blindfolded
5. Square-1
6. Pyraminx
7. 7x7
8. 5x5
9. 3x3 with feet
10. 4x4 blindfolded
11. 3x3 multi-blind
12. 4x4
13. 2x2
14. Skewb
15. FMC
16. OH

Never did a 5x5 blindfolded attempt and I don't have a clock.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 1, 2019)

I have only been to two comps, but...

18. Clock - I think clock is weird
17. FMC - I think it is a lot of luck if you are really good.
16. 5BLD - Seems a little over the top with BLD
15. MBLD - Really cool to see people do forty.
14. 4BLD - So much memorization, but even layered cubes are easier.
13. 7x7 - Too long for my taste
12. 6x6 - Too long for my taste
11. 3BLD - cant actually do it yet but think it is cool.
10. 3x3 With Feet - Really cool, but I am bad.
9. 2x2 - Too quick for my taste.
8. Skewb - I did not enjoy it until I got the Yuxin Little Magic Skewb and got better and Sledge
7. Megaminx - Pretty fun because I enjoy FMC
6. Square-1 - I am okay at it when I practice at home, but end up failing at comps. It is still fun to practice.
5. 4x4 - I am really slow, but it is fun making the centers. I am competing for the first time in May!
4. Pyraminx - I do not enjoy it or practice it, but I somehow made finals in it, and I have never made it past the first round in any other comp!
3. 5x5 - This is what I practice when I want to do a longer solve, so it is pretty enjoyable.
2. 3x3 OH - I really enjoy doing it, even though I am not the best. Have not competed in it yet, but will in May.
1. 3x3 - Practiced most, and just the original Rubiks Magic.


----------



## TJardigradHe (Apr 1, 2019)

14. FMC- I just started learning some methods and hopefully I'll be able to enjoy this as I keep practicing it.
13. 7x7- Monotonous
12. Square-1- I just don't care much and I don't want to learn algs for it
11. 2x2- Too quick and I'm too lazy to learn algs. I'm sure this will change soon, because I really need to get sub 3 or else I will forever average 3.5
10. Clock- My clock is trash and I need a new one.
9. 3x3 OH- I don't hate it nor love it
8. Skewb- I used to like it for a while but now I have lost interest in it.
7. 6x6- I just like it, but mostly in comp because I do better in comp than at home somehow.
6. 3x3- Very standard and just fun to practice.
5. 3x3 feet- One of my main events, but it gets boring sometimes.
4. 5x5- Fun
3. 4x4- Fun to do after practicing bigger cubes.
2. Pyraminx- Main event, I'm just frustrated at my sub 3 official average fails.
1. Megaminx- V2 Lm is amazing, I just like this event overall.


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 4, 2019)

1. 3BLD - Low barrier to start a practice session, and I really enjoy it
2. MBLD - It's definitely the most rewarding event out there, every time after an attempt I feel like I've got something done, unlike most other events that often feel like just another way of procrastinating.
3. 5BLD - I really prefer this one over 4BLD, it's much easier to be consistent (with times, not successes ) and improvement is really fast
4. 3x3 - I recently started to enjoy this and practice a lot more. Some day I'll learn to fingertrick the algs without locking up (thus, I have a lot to practice).
5. FMC - It's cool, so many things to learn
6. 6x6 - Really hyped for this one right now, just got a new cube and my times started dropping tremendously
7. 4x4 - Overall a nice combination of speed and efficiency
8. Pyraminx - I feel kinda stuck, and have very bad chokes in comps, I hope I can get better soon (to chase for the NR avg)
9. OH - Occasionally I really like it
10. 5x5, Megaminx
12. Clock - It's pretty weird, but I do fairly well in it so no complaints
13. 4BLD - I don't really enjoy this atm, often I mess up the memo or have a more difficult memo than I expected so the times vary too much. I just should get that good grasp and probably eliminate pauses when using 3-style so I could get around 2:30.
14. Square-1 - I really like the event but my hardware sucks which eats my motivation. I just need to find a cube suitable for me.
15. 2x2, 7x7, Skewb, Feet - Yeah, I pretty much never care to practice them


----------



## jronge94 (Apr 12, 2019)

1. multi-bld - it's an endurance event and very rewarding
2. 3-bld - muti bld light (easier to do some quick solves though)
3. 5x5 - like a quick event but not as extremely quick
4. 4x4 - would be nr3 if it weren't for parity
5. 3x3 - it's a classic and fun event
6. OH
7. 4bld - don't practice this enough but still one of the best events
8. pyra
9. 2x2
10. 7x7
11. mega
12. sq-1
13. 6x6 hardware isn't up there yet
14. skewb
15. FMC - I like the events up until here and FMC is 15 because I'm just trash at it
16. Clock - don't like it it shouldn't be an event
17. Feet - I've tried it once I don't like it (they should still keep the event though it's a great addition to the variety of cubing events)

I've never tried 5bld, but I'd imagine it wouldn't be more than 2 places removed from 4bld.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Apr 12, 2019)

1. 3x3x3
2. Skewb
3. 2x2x2
4 Clock
4. 4x4x4
6. Pyraminx

Don't have much of an opinion on the others, cause I don't compete in them. Blind and Multiblind are pure magic though. I have nothing but respect for people who can do that sort of stuff.


----------



## New Generation of cubers (May 18, 2019)

1. 2x2. It’s the quickest
2. 3x3 . It’s the many event
3. Pyra. It’s just fun


----------



## BradyCubes08 (May 18, 2019)

10: Multi-Blind. Really cool and impressive. That's pretty much all.
9: 4x4. 3-2-3 edges are fun and satisfying but I am not that good or anything.
8: 2x2. Sorta fun, but completely luck based.
7: 3-BLD. Really fun to do in comp but not fun to practice.
6: OH. This event ever since the beginning of me practicing it, has always been 6th place.
5: 5x5 I am not that good at big cubes but I really like the mixture of a small event and a big event.
4: Pyraminx Pyraminx has slightly become less fun as I get better at it but it will always be one of my best events.
3: 3x3. This will always be in my top 10 somewhere. It is so fun to see yourself improve at 3x3.
2: Square 1 The Squan was my best event for a while but I didn't really like it, but recently I found that this event is so fun once you really start practicing.
1: Skewb. My main event, best event, and favorite event, the one and only, Skewb.



LOL feet is #11


----------



## Hazel (May 18, 2019)

1: Clock
The other events aren't even worth ranking, clock is just that important.
Jk 3x3 and 4x4 and 4BLD are cool too. But mostly clock


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (May 19, 2019)

1: Clock. Literally the most important event, I average 8 secs and I have my only podium because of this event (after 5 months of cubing)
2: Square 1: I suck at it but it’s a lot of fun and I try to practice every day.
3: 3x3: The OG. I use roux and I genuinely enjoy practicing now.
4: Skewb (skweb): I’m kind of good at it, which makes it a good event because I actually practice it. Plus, sledges are fun.
5: Megaminx: Big boy megaminx will always be one of my favorites.
6: 2x2. I’m kind of okay at this event, and it’s always fun to get a bunch of really easy scrambles.
7: OH. Literally just started this event, it’s really fun even though I suck (and slice moves OH are harrrrrd)
8: FMC. Kind of suck at this event but I want to improve.
9: 3BLD. Only done it successfully twice, but I enjoy it. I wish I was more accurate tho.
10: 4x4. Lel I don’t practice at all.
11. Pyraminx. Damn, pyraminx is an event? That’s stupid.


----------



## RouxCuber (May 19, 2019)

1. OH, very fun and easy
2. 3BLD, my success rate is pretty high, so it keeps me interested in the event. Also, I just got my first sub 40 on cam 
You can watch it here: 



I can't really rank anything else because I just like to alternate between OH and 3BLD everyday. That's it. Nothing else.

Other events I am capable of doing:
3x3, 2x2, MBLD, Square 1, Pyraminx, 4x4, FMC


----------



## New Generation of cubers (May 20, 2019)

I like the way you just nod and a blindfold just falls down onto your face


----------



## PugCuber (May 30, 2019)

New Generation of cubers said:


> I like the way you just nod and a blindfold just falls down onto your face


That’s called a Nod-Don


----------



## Capcubeing (May 30, 2019)

10. 5x5
9.feet
8.clock
7.4x4
6.megaminx 
5.FMC boyz 
4.2x2
3.paraminx
2.3x3
1.skewb


----------



## PugCuber (May 30, 2019)

I made a video on this last year, but, it’s changed a lot.



18. 5BLD (Don’t do it. I know how, I simply don’t to it.)
17. 7x7 (Kinda Long. Need a new 7.)
16. MultiBLD (Don’t do it anymore)
15. 4BLD (Kinda Fun, but our of practice.)
14. Clock (I need a new one, and then I’m going to magnetize it.)
13. FMC (Just learned NISS)
12. Square-1 (Very Alg Heavy)
11 Skewb (Kinda a joke to me now.)
10. Pyraminx (Not good at it)
9. Megaminx (I kinda like it, but I’m out of practice.)
8. 6x6 (Just got a Shadow M mid-to-late December)
7. 3BLD (Quite fun. Won 3BLD at Acadiana Classic last week)
6. 2x2 (I want to learn EG)
5. 4x4 (Got a new Mini WuQue M since my other one broke)
4. 3x3 With Feet (I wanna save Feet. I also get to work on Look-Ahead a lot)
3. 5x5 (Just got a Little Magic 5x5 M in March. I lost a piece late last month, but got a replacement.)
2. 3x3 One Handed (#TexasSRSingle)
1. 3x3 (The OG. I’m at almost 6k solves in my CSTimer Session)


----------



## Cooki348 (May 30, 2019)

1. Pyraminx - pretty good, average 3.4-3.6, really fun
2. mega - i just enjoy solving and its relaxing
3. 4x4 - im okay, i have a good cube (460)
4. 3x3 - pretty fun event
5. skewb - ever since i went for a meme average at great lakes 2019 and got a 10.12 average, i've been enjoying skewb


----------



## Ash Black (May 31, 2019)

10. OH
9. 2x2
8. 7x7
7. square 1
6. pyra
5. 6x6
4. 4x4
3. feet 
2. 3x3
1. Skewb


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (May 31, 2019)

Milo Black said:


> 10. OH
> 9. 2x2
> 8. 7x7
> 7. square 1
> ...


I think you forgot master pyra lol


----------



## PugCuber (May 31, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> I think you forgot master pyra lol


Lol no. Master Pyra is not an OFFICIAL Event. It’s an UNOFFICIAL Event


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (May 31, 2019)

PugCuber said:


> Lol no. Master Pyra is not an OFFICIAL Event. It’s an UNOFFICIAL Event


I know, but Milo loves master pyra and has all of the UWRs
It’s just a joke bro


----------



## PugCuber (May 31, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> I know, but Milo loves master pyra and has all of the UWRs
> It’s just a joke bro


lol


----------



## Ash Black (Jun 1, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> I think you forgot master pyra lol


I wish it was an event.


----------



## RiceMan_ (Feb 27, 2020)

My top 5 favourite events
1. 3x3 with feet
2. 3x3
3. 4x4
4. Pyraminx
5. OH


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 27, 2020)

RiceMan_ said:


> My top 5 favourite events
> 1. 3x3 with feet
> 2. 3x3
> 3. 4x4
> ...


You never did feet you


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 27, 2020)

3x3, 3x3 OH, 3x3 BLD. Yes I’m a sad boy, I only really do 3x3 atm. Hopefully in the future I will branch out into other events.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 27, 2020)

1. 3x3
1. clock
3. 2x2
4. OH
5. Skewb
6. Pyra
7. 4x4


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 27, 2020)

S: FMC
A: 3BLD, 4BLD
B: 5BLD, MBLD, 3x3x3, 6x6x6, Megaminx, Square-1
C: 4x4x4, 5x5x5, 7x7x7
D: OH, Clock
F: 2x2x2, Pyraminx, Skewb


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Feb 27, 2020)

S: FMC, 7x7, clock
A: 6x6, 5x5, mbld, 4bld, mega
B: 3bld, 5bld, sq-1
C: 4x4, OH
D: 3x3
F: 2x2, Pyraminx, Skewb


----------



## icarneiro (Feb 27, 2020)

1) 3x3
2) 5x5
3) 4x4
4) 3BLD

I only practice these 4 events, but I have sq-1, skewb, mega, pyra, but I don't like to solve.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 27, 2020)

S: 3x3, 4x4
A: 2x2, 3BLD
B: 5x5, Megaminx
C: Pyraminx
D: FMC, Skewb
F: OH
Q: 6x6, 7x7, Clock, Square-1, 4BLD, 5BLD, MBLD



RiceMan_ said:


> 1. 3x3 with feet



"Favorite *WCA* event list"


----------



## CrispyCubing (Feb 28, 2020)

S: 5x5, 3BLD
A: 3x3, Skewb, Megaminx
B: 4x4, Sq1, Pyraminx
C: 2x2, FMC, OH, 5BLD, 4BLD, MBLD
D: 6x6, 7x7
F: Clock

Clock is ok but it can stay in F tier.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 28, 2020)

I only practice 2x2-6x6, pyraminx, megaminx, skewb, square-1, and OH. (I can solve 7x7, but the only one I have is ShengShou.)

S: 5x5
A: 3x3, 4x4, Pyraminx
B: 2x2, Megaminx, Square-1
C: 6x6
D: OH
F: Skewb


----------



## PugCuber (Feb 28, 2020)

RiceMan_ said:


> My top 5 favourite events
> 1. 3x3 with feet
> 2. 3x3
> 3. 4x4
> ...


Thank you for bumping a thread that was inactive for almost 9 months.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 28, 2020)

For everyone upset with me saying feet isn't official: get over it. Would you be mad if someone put Magic or MBLD old style on the top of their list and I pointed it out? It doesn't matter if you like the ruling, you have to face the truth: feet is unofficial.


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 28, 2020)

Curvy Copter is my fave.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 28, 2020)

6. Skewb - weird, don't really like it
5. Pyraminx - Fun, but I suck
4. 2x2 - TPS Spam
3. 5x5 - Fun, without taking too much time
2. 3x3 - Classic
1. 4x4 - I love Yau!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 28, 2020)

1. MultiBLD old style
2. Master Magic
3. Magic
4. 3x3x3 with feet

For those who want to insist these are not valid WCA events: get over it. They were all once valid events and their history has not been completely erased (you can see all of these on my official WCA profile, so they were official when I did them). And besides, this is a silly little side thread that isn't that important and is just for fun. It's ridiculous to make a big deal about that in a thread like this, and probably the only reason someone would do that is to intentionally get a rise out others for no real reason.


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 29, 2020)

I can't do 6x6, 7x7, Square-1 or any BLD events
S) Pyra, 3x3, 4x4, 
A) OH, Megaminx, Feet, FMC
B) Skewb, 2x2, 
C) Clock, 5x5
I dont really hate any events but I generally prefer events that I am decent at so I have never gotten around to practicing. I


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 29, 2020)

S: 3x3 classic, 5x5 it doesn't take long and you never know when you'll get a pb, 2x2 doesn't take long, its my best event, 6x6 takes longer than 5x5 and has more to it,4x4 shorter than 5x5 and has more to It than 3x3
A: 7x7 takes a while but is still fun
B: Pyra high TPS, cool finger tricks, unique, but I suck OH pretty fun when feel like it, terrible at it
C: square 1, never practice it but. its cool I guess. Suck at this too
D: FMC: I like it when I do it but I don't plan on learning anything advanced in that area. Also I suck at it im about sub-60 lol prolly cos ive only done it once, 2x2 FMC its not an event but I practice it anyway. I suck at this too and average sub-20
E: megaminx: Just on't like it and I'm plain bad
F: Skewb: no comment, it sucks and I suck at it


----------



## CodingCuber (Feb 29, 2020)

1.3x3
2.Pyraminx
3.2x2(I know everyone hates it but i’m decent at it and kind of like it.)
4.4x4
5.3x3 OH
6.Skewb


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Mar 5, 2020)

S: 2x2 3x3 4x4 5x5 6x6 7x7 OH BLD 4BLD 5BLD MBLD Skewb Pyra Squan Clock 3x3WF
A:
B:
C:
D:
F:





Z: FMC


----------



## Ash Black (Mar 5, 2020)

1. Skewb
2. 3x3
3. OH
4. Mega
5. 4x4
6. Pyra
7. 5x5
8. squan
9. 6x6
10. 2x2


----------



## KingCanyon (Mar 5, 2020)

S: 3x3
A: Mega, 2x2, 3BLD
B: 5x5, OH, 4BLD
C: Skewb, 6x6
D: 4x4, 7x7, Clock
E: Pyra, MBLD, 5BLD
F: Squan, FMC


----------

